# Two Cable Modems?



## Chloroform (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, so here's my issue:

I'm home for the summer and hence have lost my beautiful university internet connection. Now, at home we have cable internet and a wireless router downstairs. I'm using a wireless card currently on my desktop which is upstairs and on the far side of the house. Needless to say, the connection is not great. Now then, I do have a cable outlet in my room.

What I was wondering is whether or not I can simply go down to the local computer store, buy a splitter and a cable modem, hook it up to my television cable and slick as spit have a connection with speed equivalent to the cable modem downstairs? Would this work? I wouldn't need to purchase service independent of what we already use, correct?

Any insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## u01545n (Jun 19, 2007)

Just a thought, but you might call your ISP Tech Support and ask them. I've got Charter Cable with three PCs on one modem - two connected via ethernet cables to the wired/wireless router and the third on the wireless side. Anyway, they list on my bill that I have three connections and the price is the same as if I had one.

They would know if you can tap the incoming cable with two modems, but I would think that you could because that's how they set it up if you're running cable tv and internet on the same line.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, until the modem is registered with your cable provider, it wouldn't work (they track MAC addresses).

I've had great luck with the Linksys Range Extender ... Easy to set up, and it works like a champ.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

As Chevy stated, it doesn't work like that. The signals aren't sent to the house, they are sent to the modem via a bootfile; a bootfile only works with a specific modem. You should call the ISP and see what options they offer. You could try using a high gain antenna on the desktop; use a repeater-a device that is placed between the router and the desktop to boost the signal; or try a Homeplug Ethernet adapter. u01545n's network works because he's still only using one ip. The modem is supplying a single connection to the router. The router is then sharing the single connection


----------



## Chloroform (Jun 21, 2007)

All right everyone, thanks so much for the help. I'll get on the horn with my isp and see what I can't finagle.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not just get a broadband router? Do you really need two cable ISP accounts and double the billing?


----------

